# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم السبت 22 ابريل 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Saturday (Samedi)22.04.2017 (GMT+00)*  *GMT+00* *England FA Cup (SemiFinal)* *16:15    Chelsea FC  –  Tottenham Hotspur* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *BBC One* *-Astra 28.2°E -10773 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10788 V 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10803 H 22000 -FTA* *-Astra 28.2°E -10818 V 22000 -FTA* *-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 – Biss (DVB-S2)* *BBC One HD* *-Astra 28.2°E -10847 V 23000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Astra 28.2°E -11023 H 23000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 – Biss (DVB-S2)* *Tivibu Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E- 11853 H 25000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *English Premier League* *14:00    West Ham United   –  Everton FC* *ORTB* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA* *-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)* *RTI1 (Côte d’Ivoire)* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 29950 -FTA* *-Intelsat 34.5°W -3643 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band)* *TV ZIMBO* *Eutelsat 10°E – 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)* *TVT International (TV Togo International)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11900 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band)* *kwese Sports* *-Intelsat  68.5° E- 12633 V 16166-Biss* *-Belintersat 51.5°E-3877  L  6420 -Biss  (C-Band)* *-Intelsat 22 @ 72.1° East-3742 L 13930 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 10°E- 3768 R  7706 -(C-Band) Biss*  *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *French League 1st Div.* *15:00    Paris Saint-Germain – Montpellier HSC* *TV5 Monde Maghreb Orient* *-Nile sat 7°W -11900 V 27500-FTA* *TV5 Monde Maghreb Orient HD* *Badr 26°E- 12073 H 27500-FTA* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ESPN+* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Fox Sports 2 Africa* *-Eutelsat 8°W- 4172 R 30000 -FTA (C-Band)* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *18:00     Bordeaux  -Bastia* *ARENA SPORT2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *18:00    Lille OSC  – Guingamp* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *Italian Calcio League Serie A 2016/2017* *16:00    Atalanta    –  Bologna FC* *ARENA SPORT4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *18:45    ACF Fiorentina  –  Internazionale Milano* *ARENA SPORT4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *ST World Football* *-Eutelsat 10°E- 3737 R 7305-FTA(C-BAND)* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *11:00    Malaga CF  -Valencia C.F* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *14:15    Villarreal CF-CD Leganes* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *16:30    Osasuna  –  Sporting Gijon* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *18:45    RCD Espanyol  -Atletico de Madrid* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Belgium Jupiler League* *16:00    Royal Charleroi SC   – SV Zulte Waregem* *ARENA SPORT2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *NTV Spor / NTV Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *German Bundesliga 1st Div.* *13:30    Hertha Berlin  – VfL Wolfsburg* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *13:30    Bayern Munich –  FSV Mainz 05* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *16:30    Borussia Monchengladbach –  BV Borussia Dortmund* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ST World Football* *-Eutelsat 10°E- 3737 R 7305-FTA(C-BAND)* *Portugal Primeira Liga* *19:30    Sporting CP  – SL Benfica* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Brazil Paulista League* *22:00    Palmeiras   –   Associacao Atletica Ponte Preta* *ARENA SPORT4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Moroccan Pro League* *15:00    Chabab Atlas Khénifra -FAR Rabat* *Al Aoula Inter  (Maroc)* *-Nile sat 7°W -12207 V 27500  -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500  -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)* *Al Aoula ( Terrestre Marocaine )* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500-Biss* *-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -Biss* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *Al Aoula Inter  HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *15:00    Renaissance de Berkane – Kenitra AC* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *17:30    Moghreb Tetouan  –  Chabab Kasba Tadla* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *Egyptian League* *13:30    Al Sharkeyah –  El Dakhleya* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *15:45    ELNasr Taadeen   –  Aswan* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *18:00    Misr Almaqasa –  Wady Degla* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *Al-Manaseer Jordan Professional League 2016/2017* *15:30    Al Ahli – Al Baq’a* *Jordan Sport* *-Nile Sat -10930 H 27500 -FTA* *VIVA Kuwait League* *17:00    AlQadsia –  AlShabab* *Kuwait Sport ( KTV Sport )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA* *Kuwait Sport HD ( KTV Sport HD)* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11054 V 27500 -FTA* *Bahraini VIVA League* *15:30    Riffa SC  –   AlNajma* *Bahrain Sports 1* *-Badr26°E-12226 H  27500 -FTA* *Turkey- First League lig.1* *13:00    Goztepe-   Adana Demirspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *15:30    Giresunspor-  Yeni Malatyaspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *Scotland – FA Cup(Semifinals)* *14:00    Hibernian FC   –   Aberdeen* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *BBC One Scotland* *-Astra 28.2°E -10803 H 22000 -FTA* *BBC One Scotland HD* *-Astra 28.2°E -11024 H 23000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss(DVB-S2)* *Croatia 1.NHL League* *13:00    GNK Dinamo Zagreb   –  HNK Hajduk Split* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *17:00    NK Istra 1961  –  HNK Rijeka* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *Serbian SuperLiga* *15:00    FK Partizan – FK Vojvodina* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *17:00     Napredak  – Red Star Belgrade* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Greek Football League* *12:00    Lamia – Panserraikos* *ERT 3* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-12734 V  16750 -Biss* *English Championship League* *14:00    Huddersfield Town  –  Fulham FC* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *Premier League – Ukraine* *14:00    FC Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk –   FC Vorskla Poltava* *Unian TV* *-Astra 4.8°E- 11766 H 27500 -FTA* *-Amos 4°W- 10722 H 27500 -FTA* *Russian Premier League* *11:00    Zenit St. Petersburg – Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *13:30    FK Rostov – FC Spartak Moskva* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *Wales Premier League* *16:15    Clwb Droed Dinas Bangor  –  Carmarthen* *S4C HD* *-Astra 28.2°E -11306 H 27500 -FTA* *S4C* *-Astra 28.2°E -11344 V 27500 -FTA* *German Bundesliga 3rd Divsion* *12:00    Holstein Kiel   –  VFB Chemnitzer* *MDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *MDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *NDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *NDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11528 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *12:00    1.FC Magdeburg-  SG Sonnenhof Gro&#223;aspach* *MDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *MDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *12:00    SC Paderborn 07-  Sportfreunde Lotte* *12:00    MSV Duisburg  -FSV Frankfurt* *WDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500-FTA* *WDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -12604 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA* *-Astra 19.2°E -12422 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA* *Fourth Bundesliga – Sudwest* *12:00    Saarbrucken  –  Elversberg* *SR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12565 V 27500-FTA*  *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500-FTA*  *UEFA Women’s Champions League* *13:00 Manchter City – Lyon* *C8 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12648 V 29500-FTA(Multistream)*

----------

